
Arch Linux Mailing List Receives Russian Message, "Do you like databases?" - bluskript
https://www.reddit.com/r/archlinux/comments/dmocaw/russian_announcement_email/
======
bluskript
turns out the message is available to the public

[https://lists.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-
announce/2019-Oct...](https://lists.archlinux.org/pipermail/arch-
announce/2019-October/000394.html)

